# VK - Samsung 30Q



## Gizmo (3/2/16)

1500 Samsung 30Q have arrived and are back in stock.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/samsung-30q-18650-3000mah-15a-flat-top-battery.html


----------



## Silver (3/2/16)

What mods and applications are these batteries best suited for?


----------



## huffnpuff (3/2/16)

Silver said:


> What mods and applications are these batteries best suited for?


Same usage range as LG2's, confirmed by Mooch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (3/2/16)

Underrated at 15A, the Samsung 30Q is equal in power to the LG HG2 and can handle the same 20A continuous load.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Underrated at 15A, the Samsung 30Q is equal in power to the LG HG2 and can handle the same 20A continuous load.


So a pair of these in a Cuboid at 200W is safe?


----------



## shaunnadan (3/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> So a pair of these in a Cuboid at 200W is safe?



according to the test mooch did, yup

but they only get a max rating of 20A

so in a cuboid your limited to 151W

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

